# Surge Protective Receptacles



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Kent Whitten said:


> I am getting ready to update my living room TV and wanted to dump the ugly obligatory surge protector strip and get one of the Leviton Decora style receptacles.
> 
> I was wondering number one just how much it truly protects my electronics and number two, if it works like a GFCI and I can hook some other outlets downstream and still be protected. It would be a 2 gang box, not something 6 feet away.
> 
> ...


I have a Monster Power Home Theater Powerbar 1100... Run all devices from it Bose surround sound, 73" TV, and everything else, modem,blue ray player,etc.
Never had any issues with power surges and had quiet a few of them during 10 years being in my house.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Another link for your enjoyment:

http://www.mikeholt.com/mojonewsarc...Protection-Questions-and-Answers~20040708.php


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

greg24k said:


> I have a Monster Power Home Theater Powerbar 1100... Run all devices from it Bose surround sound, 73" TV, and everything else, modem,blue ray player,etc.
> Never had any issues with power surges and had quiet a few of them during 10 years being in my house.


Is this a big problem in the US? 

What evidence do you have of power surges?

I've seen power sags, and rapid power on/off cycles...But never a surge. I've got monitored UPSs as well.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Is this a big problem in the US? What evidence do you have of power surges? I've seen power sags, and rapid power on/off cycles...But never a surge. I've got monitored UPSs as well.


Very common around here. 

In the UK I never had one power cut in over 20 years. I have at least 5-6 a year here.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Very common around here.
> 
> In the UK I never had one power cut in over 20 years. I have at least 5-6 a year here.


What voltage do you reach on a surge?

Maybe they are just made for the US market. :laughing:


----------

